# Y Pipe Problems



## scottishgtr (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone that has fitted a non factory Y pipe had any problems or warranty issues.
I really want to go for the Milltek Y pipe but am worried about something happening to the engine and it not being covered.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

It is an easy piece to fit, and you are not having to remove oxygen sensors and other stuff to do it like the downpipes. I've not heard of any problems except for concerns about cracking with items that don't have a flexi piece in them.

The power differences with it fitted are 0 to 15 BHP depending on which results you look at, within the confidence interval or car to car/day to day/dyno to dyno variation arguably. The common opinion is that airflow changes are too subtle to log anything on the vehicle status data recorder, but if you have a warranty claim and your dealer is not happy about Y pipes, I would not put the car to them with one on.

HPC attitudes to them vary.

Some users are cautious and take the line that even if the HPC is happy, Nissan might not be. Others live a little if they like the sound or want to try stage 2 mapping even though stage 2 is not officially recommended with just a Y pipe.

Other users find reassurance from their HPC.


----------



## scottishgtr (Jan 6, 2008)

Im not bothered about power gain. I would just like more noise.
Iv been told be my HPC that there would be no warranty issues if the problem could not be traced back to the new y section. 

But has anyone had a issue directly related to the y section.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ScottishGTR - Where did you get your GTR?


----------



## scottishgtr (Jan 6, 2008)

Nobles


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

scottishgtr said:


> Nobles


Nobles are doing the a GTC Y-Pipe fitment themselves. Give David a call


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

scottishgtr said:


> Im not bothered about power gain. I would just like more noise.
> Iv been told be my HPC that there would be no warranty issues if the problem could not be traced back to the new y section.
> 
> But has anyone had a issue directly related to the y section.


In a word. No.

In fact, I have to hear of any engine issues worldwide unless the car has been heavily modified.
It appears the VR38 is a very tough engine. Read this month's Evo for my Gumball report in an 820hp one for a first-hand example!
Jon's SSP-modified car has standard internals and has not missed a beat in well over 10,000 miles of very hard driving including competing in Time Attack and drag racing events.

A Y-pipe will not cause it any problems...


----------

